# Anyone watch Hollyoaks ? * warning spoilers*



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I know, I'm a 39 year old woman but I can't help it, I love Hollyoaks.......it's on just in time for when I get home from work and I can sit down for 5mins before starting dinner !

Anyway, for those that do watch it......what do you think of Eli, Newts friend ?  Does anyone else think that he's an "imaginary" friend....like Newt's bad side ?  He's obviously a disturbed young man and then him and Lauren found the body in the woods......and suddenly this Eli character appears.....but no-one at home seems to notice him coming or going....no one acknowledges his presence when standing next to Newt.....
I think this will be a twist that he's in Newts head......

...what do you think ?



N xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm with you Minxy pretty sure he's his imaginary 'bad' friend.  

Vonnie


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I have been watching it right from the very begining  

Oooo yes, def something going on with the 'mate' How can he appear or move round without being noticed


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

He must be imaginary, cos I've not seen him    Seriously, I love Hollyoaks and watch it every day, but I'm not sure who you're talking about   

I'm really surprised though that Hollyoaks is still on so early; the topics are getting more and more 'adult'  Smack addicts, incest, murder, domestic violence...  

xx Clare


----------



## salice (May 22, 2008)

Minxy...clever girl...I'd never even thought about that before...but it makes so much sense!  

Alice x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi,

Yeah he is defo Eli is another side to Newt!! 

I love it, im addicted too, its got loads of great story lines at the mo

Did anyone see in the paper yesterday about whats away to happen? 

Lisa xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

ClareMack said:


> He must be imaginary, cos I've not seen him   Seriously, I love Hollyoaks and watch it every day, but I'm not sure who you're talking about
> 
> I'm really surprised though that Hollyoaks is still on so early; the topics are getting more and more 'adult'  Smack addicts, incest, murder, domestic violence...
> 
> xx Clare


Eli's the guy with short dark curly hair in a khaki "combat" jacket..........always with Newt (who's the dark haired "gothy" type who lives with Frankie and Jack at the pub) You see Newt chatting to him lots.........



lisa25 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yeah he is defo Eli is another side to Newt!!
> 
> ...


Do you mean about Max ? I don't like Max's sister that's come back either....right old b!tch !

I remember about 8/9 years ago going to Tenerife with my friend and we got chatted up by these 2 young guys in a bar....far too young for us  ......they were going on about how they were in a soap on TV.....I didn't watch it at that point but few months later realised that it was Max and OB who'd been trying it on with us 

N xx


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Ooooh! I love Hollyoaks too!! 

And I have to agree, my DH has thought that Eli is Newts 'bad voice' as nobody else seems to acknowledge him!! Think DH more into it than me!!

T xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi,

Yeah i love Max!! Thats your claim to fame!!!  

Im not into Cindy either this time, hopefully her character gets better. 

Tinkerbelle, my dh loves it, but just for the girls in it , he is practically drools over them!!

Lisa xx


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

I'd not noticed till you mentioned it    but now i think about it yes I think he is imaginary.

I try and watch when I can. I watched it last week when Amy lied about being pregnant    and Zoe thought she was pregnant!!! Did she do the test??


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Her Af appeared!! 

Feel so sorry for Amy just now. Love her new haircut though

Lisa xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I know im sad but i cried when he cut her hair off  
God knows why they have brought cindy back i cant stand her


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

I cried too!! 

Its was horrible to see.

Lisa xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I think your spot on with Eli. I have just watched it and i do think he is the inner newt


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Oooh I hadn't picked up the Newt/Eli thing - Minxy your SO right!!

DH loves it for the women too, although he was much more interested a few years back when Debbie etc were in cast!!

Bev xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I cant stand Mercedes. Love Jackie though think she is great and reminds me a lot of my eldest dd


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

ooooo....just watched tomorrows on E4 and looks like the theory could be right & Eli is Newts "dark side"

N x


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

I have never noticed or thought bout the Eli/Newt thing until today!!
My mate rang me to tell me his theory as i watch it every night to see what i thought, and i said i would watch more closely tonight and when it started tonight and newt was stood facing eli, newts reflection was in the mirror and elis wasnt!!
OMG i dunno how i missed this


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

Eli also made a comment about him always being there!!!!


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

I didn't realise this til a while ago my DH realised it when Stephs book got destroyed as he was stood in the Dog with Newt and no one acknowledged him at all.... when he told me i was like oh yeah    I see it now and since then everything just confirms it really


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

I love Hollyoaks I'm addiced to it. I even watch the next days on E4. I am just watching Monday's episode. Newt is really weird! I didn't think of Eli as an imaginary till i came on here but Ur right. Like u all said no one ever See's him.!  

Also Max's sister is a right cow! Why did they let her come back ?

Katie
xx


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Oh thank the Lord Minxy!  I am 41 and watch it    I Sky+ the ominibus and watch it on a sunday evening    

I thought that about Eli too, but DH said I was bonkers even trying to discuss it with him (he doesn't watch it I hasten to add, so it's a bit of a one sided convo    )

Bels x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

ELI'S GONNA GET YOU


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

You muppet


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

OMG max dies


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

I am gonna cry like mad when he dies, is it tomo? will watch it tonight on E4, have the house to myself so i can cry and not feel stupid!! 

Lisa xx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

i dont want max to die       Nile runs him over doesnt he? 

and i never noticed about eli either but can see it now that someones pointed it out to me!

Also, doesnt Tina get pushed down some stairs soon and causes her to go into labour  at about 7 months? I cried my eyes out when Jackie found out about her being infertile but I dont think they did the sarrogacy storyline very well as she could have done it properly with her own eggs and tony's sperm couldnt she?   apart from that i love this storyline! (except tina actually having russ's baby and not tonys   )


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

i know, i always think they could have done htat story line better, it was so sad when Jackie found out , is it next week she gets pushed, i wonder what will happen, do you think Russ will find out about his baby? Tha Niall is evil!! 

What will happen max's little brother!!

Lisa xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

sallyanne   I had no idea max was gonna go.......I dont think Ill watch it the rest of the week now...I hate bits like that..... 

I think this thread should be entitled "spoilers" as I didnt know about the pushing down the stairs malarkey either....BTW at 7m what does that signify for the men working out whos it is....as I missed all that stuff...I mean did she sleep with Russ after the "deed" or what....


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

she slept with russ a few weeks before she 'got pregnant' for jackie and tony so im sure they will work it out sooner or later. her and jackie are the only ones who know so far...


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I thought Mercedes knew....


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I bet the secret is uncovered when she goes into hospital and the sonographer/doctor says your much further on than x mths!  Cue shocked faces!

I didn't know Max was going to die either, before or after wedding?!  Oh another night blubbing in front of the tv, my DH's getting fed up with it lately


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

After the wedding!!
Nile runs him over coz he jealous!!


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

i think max gets run over as he rushes to save tom from being run over by nile

ohhh not sure about if mercedes knows or not about the baby being russ's? surely she would ahve let it out by now if she knew?


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Im sure I remember her saying something to tina about it....anyone?


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Didn't she blackmail Tony over it?  I'm sure I remember him handing over some cash in the restaurant one day - what was that about?


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

mercedes blackmailed tony they had a fling around xmas time and she got pregnant with his baby so she asked for cash to keep quiet. she then had an abortion. tony doesnt know about tina's baby being russ's and thinks its his. if that makes sense! 

and omg, dont look at this ifd you dont want it to be ruined: - http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/a102317/2334-tina-undergoes-a-life-changing-operation.html

/links


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

great storyline.....NOT, sorry but not too happy about this one


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Me neither, very disappointed once again in the writers of soaps


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

i actually complained to the bbc before about the mad may storyline and how they could have done a positive fertility story but they basically replied saying its not 'real life' and that their viewers know this and it needs to be something worth watching. 

im guessing tina now keeps the baby so jacqui is let down once again?


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Tina will most likely keep the baby now, Jackie knew though that the baby wasn't Tony's

Why cant Jackie have any children? I have forgotten. 

I really want Ravi and Nancy to get together

Lisa xx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

i dont remember why jacqui cant have babies... anyone?  

oh and who is that ravi bloke? he just kinda turned up from nowhere


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

I know i just turned it on one day and he was there!! 

I know Jackie had a mc and when she was in hospital they told her she couldn't have any more, oh that will annoy me now! 

What is ti with Darren's clothes too!! They are awful 

Lisa xx


----------



## salice (May 22, 2008)

OMG...this thread is brilliant...our SKY HD box has broken and we can't replace it till the w/e so I'm missing loads of episodes this week, so this thread really helps

THANK YOU!!!

BTW, I think when Jackie had her miscarriage, they had to remove her womb...or her ovaries...or both..so maybe that's why they couldn't use her eggs?

Alice xx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

oh that might explain it then, i missed that one so i always thought she had had a m/c and still had her womb and ovaries so wasnt sure why she couldnt then have children  

god, ive been on here all day! i need a life lol


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

I thought Jackie had an ectopic - I know I couldn't watch at the time because I found it too hard to watch  

No way does Max die - so sad - I quite like Niles too  

Will have to go back and have a read of what happens with the Tony - Jackie - Tina storyline !!!

I also want to see where they take the story with Sasha - I want her to get off the drugs and get better though they will probably bump her off with an OD 

T xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi again

If I remember rightly Jackie had a mmc and her womb was the wrong shape or something which meant that she could never carry to term or something like that....I dont think it was ectopic and I thought they left her womb and ovaries in (if she had had a hysterectomy even the soaps I am sure would realise she would need more physical recovery time)....So I would have guessed that she could have used her own eggs...

I didnt write to the bbc about May (though tempted) but did write to ITV about Corrie and the amazing heartbeat seen at 3w scan last year.....


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Thats what it was EBW!! I thought it was something like that!!

Jo, i have been around all day too!!  

Lisa xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

did anyone watch tomorrows episode on E4?   dh even sat with me to watch it and he almost cried!


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

OMG!! i cried too, thank god im alone tonight!!   i loved Max!

Lisa xx


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Ohh that was so sad!!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

deliberately avoided it   and wont be watching c4 tomorrow either as MIL coming to stay....I cant stand the sad bits....


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

I watched it to and i cried.   DH was on the laptop and stopped to watch it. It was so sad. Who is going to look after Tom now do u think Mandy will ?


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Think its down to Steph now cos she was his wife

Lisa xx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

maybe thats why they bought cindy back so there would be a fight between steph and her over who would look after tom? that little boy is going to be so traumatised later in life as hes seen far too much death for someone his age!


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

I know!

I read somewhere that OB has to try and persuade Steph to take care of tom.

Lisa xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

I missed last night 

How did Myra find out about Kiran and John Paul 

Just came in to it with her shouting "you been having sex with my son" and Kiran collapsing on the pews !!!  I am betting it was down to Niall !!!!

T xx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

you bet right lol

he asked Myra to go and collect the vows from his room that he 'forgot' and she caught john paul there after having a shower


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I aint gonna watch it any more (or at least for a bit) so keep the explanations coming peeps!


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Can someone tell me is Holly cindy's daughter or dawns and if she is Cindy's what happened to Dawns??


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

OMG!!!! how sad was that


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

I was trying my best not to watch it properly but it still got me


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I watched it last night and was  ....and then just subjected myself to it again (glutton for punishment  ).....watching Mondays now on E4 !


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

OMG so sad (and quite graffic !!!)

I was ok until the camcorder bit at the end and that was me sobbing  

Its not going to be he same without Max - bet I cry at the funeral too  

T xx


P.S - Thanks for the clarification on last night - Naughty Niall.


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

I am watching e4 too


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

On E4 now - This will set me off  

xx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

me too

crying at OB and tom


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

God im gonna cry again   

Lisa xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

ok give me a rundown someone so I dont have to watch.

Yes Holly is Cindys baby didnt she have her on the floor of an office one Christmas.....


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

EBW1969 said:


> ok give me a rundown


oops slip of the tongue?!


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks EBW I kinda remember Cindy having a baby, but I am sure Dawn had a baby before she died and wondered wha happend to her  

I didnt watch E4's so I dont know on that sorry


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Dawns baby was put up for adoption, think remember the storyline that she was ill and wanted to see her before she died (which she did with jambo in a boat on the river/lake  )

Cindy kept her pg a secret all the way up to due date, she gave birth on christmas day in the shop or office


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

Shellebell said:


> Cindy kept her pg a secret all the way up to due date, she gave birth on christmas day in the shop or office


... as you do...


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I cried     even dp sat and watched it (he hates the programme   )

I didnt see all of it does anyone know why that bloke (cant remember his name) the one who was driving, was driving how he was? I kinda missed osme and it doesnt make sense


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Shelebelle....and now Amy gave birth on the kitchen floor after keeping it a secret....as you do!


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I watched it today and cried   my ds was laughing at me   I thought tom went off with OB??


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Did anyone else get it about where Max died 
He was next to the memorial garden/statue for his Dad   
Do you think that was on purpose


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Ive read in this weeks tv guide that niall pushes tina down the stairs


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

i've read that too, she goes into early labour but haven't heard if baby is ok or not, not sure how far she is meant to be


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

She's about 28 weeks I think; baby is born but Tina has to have a hysterectomy


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

yes ... and there's going to be a fight over the baby between Tina/Dom and Jacqui/Tony


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

I know i'm a bit behind things but finally got round to watching Max's exit tonight...I haven't cried that much in ages...in fact I think I could quite easily start again...soooo moving 

boo hoo

xx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Im a hollyoaks addict too, but i thought fletch mugged tina and thats how she ended up in labour......?

The baby will be prem, ( not sure how prem though) so will be interesting to see how its handled, having had prem twins. It says next week that Jaquie and Tony are excited about the baby coming home, so it cant be that prem.  Or maybe its just "soapland" rules!!     (  Its a boy & they call it Max too)

Im even sadder than you lot though, i have sky, and you can go to the next days episode and press "i" and read whats going to happen.  If you read the 7pm E4 episode ,you can find out whats going to happen up to 7 days in advance.

I know, i need to get out of the house more!!   

S
xx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

i do that too lol


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

OMG....can it being any sadder today...sitting here with lump in my throat and tears in my eyes


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

crying my eyes out, so sad!


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

i struggled so hard to keep from crying! didnt want dh to laugh at me   then i looked across and he also had tears in his eyes!


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

I sobbed loads!!


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I cried   I had tears streaming down my face, and had to ask DP to pass me the tissues while he laughed at me


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

I sobbed my heart out!!!    So gladdh was upstairs okaying the xbox!!!

Lisa xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

OMG look at this ( hope the link works  ) http://www.orange.co.uk/entertainment/television/14212.htm?linkfrom=entertainment_television_14210&link=link_1&article=soapgossip3

/links


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Blimey, the crime rate in Hollyoaks is getting worse than Albert Square!


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

OMG


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

All this death and revenge in such a small place!! Makes you wonder why people still live there or choose to move there!
I wonder if one day they will have a trouble free wedding/birthday/anniversary/funeral/general party that wont end in tears just to confuse us?? 

have to say I got a bit blubby over max's funeral, normally im the "ohh its only a soap" but I felt they did it sooo well, when they could ahve really botched it as per the norm.

Corrina xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

TBH I think some of the acting on hollyoaks is fantastic, much better than you would think of a soap.


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

I agree I gave up watching EE and all the others ages ago, even gave up with Neighbours when it moved to 5 as it was all getting so random and OTT yet the acting was soooo wooden and "acted" where as Hollyoaks you can almost sympathis with the characters and they seem to look into stuff that little bit more.


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

NNNOOOOOO - I really liked Max and when he went I moved my affections to Kirran and now this . . . .  

I am convinced though that Newt is well off his rocker !!!

T xx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

lol I think he is just a bit  .. gone slightly further than "missunderstood teen"!!... and after seeing Steven in EE im sure they must be related!!

Missed it yesterday due to DH hogging the tv with some new game which ment life was sucked out of him and he was unable to move/speak or acknowledge human life grrr

Corrina xx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

i keep meaning to check the names of the actors for Newt and Nancy cos i swear they look like brother and sister


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

NuttyJo said:


> i keep meaning to check the names of the actors for Newt and Nancy cos i swear they look like brother and sister


I thought that too but i have just checked on line and they aint lol

Martine xx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

You had me intrigued so I had a hunt through t'internet and .. Barry "Newt" Newton is played by Nico Mirallegro....
Nancy hayton is played by Jessica Fox


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

lol great minds!!


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

thanks!! saved me a job of googling it


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Not a prob hun!! I was looking at the cast lists and amazed at the fact of Alvin stardust being in it in 1997!! I remember going to a panto of Dick Whittington when I was 13 and being tottaly un-nerved by him wearing multi colored practically see through tights playing the rat catcher bloke. Scarey stuff!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

ok I missed an episode.

Last time I saw Jack knocking back the pills and booze and then they are zipping up a bodybag...that isnt Jack?  Someone help please Im lost.


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Ok so Irish guy's Dad keeled over - Jack & Darren found him.  Decided to hide all his, report it and pretend it was Jack  they could get the insurance payout - Jack gone off into sunset to pretend to be dead.

Hope this helps! x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

No its not Jack, they have came ip with a plan, the man that is dead is Chris's dad, but Jack and Darren have came up with a plan to get the insurance money to clear the debts they have.

Lisa xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

No its not Jack hun, its Kris dad!!
Darren & Jack have decided to pretend its Jack so they can get his LIfe Insurance money and then they can pay off all the debt!!
HTH

x x x


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

ohhh I missed some  grrr going to have to sit in front of telly all sunday now "darn"!! 
Is it just me who finds Kris strangley cute??


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

lol thanks all for posting at once....!

Kris....erm....cute....erm....no?!


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Well, it beats pretending to have had a canoeing accident I s'pose  

Kris, cute?  Yeah absolutely - if you like your men in skirts & eye-liner....  

xx Clare


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

lol well I have a thing for Eddie Izzard so ..  

has there ever been an uneventful death in any soap? with out any mass drama?


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Does anyone know where they are going with this story   I mean they can't get away with it can they . . . Frankie will have to see him at some point an drealise. 

Don't think Chris is cute but Darren is ok 

T xx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I haven't seen Hollyoaks for ages. Did Tina give her baby to her sister? You will find out about Newt the week after next.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

yes she did.  I am totally amazed that

1. she has recovered so fantastically well from the hysterectomy and blimey looks so thin after giving birth

2. noone but noone has picked up on how well little Max looks for a baby supposedly prem

3. how the heck did she manage to get Tony's name on the b.cert without him being present. DP and I both had to go.  I dont think she took anything with her signed by him etc....

4. Hm whats this with the breastmilk...is she feeding him like occasionally? Im confused

5. Russ hasnt once twigged that it could be his

loads more stuff Im sure


----------



## jini (May 15, 2007)

hi carrie,

i also find that i have a thing for kris   and eddy izzard but only with his make up on  
very strange ha ha and what with all this male make up on the market,manscara and guyliner we might see more men actually looking like them  

love janine xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

EBW....... I am glad I am not the only one thinking that.... It made me laugh when she was going clubbing?? I mean come on.. After a hysterectomy   My nan had one a few years ago and could do anything for 6 weeks.

And the fact that the baby was prem... I mean why isnt anyone thinking.

Its all going to come out in the wash.... I wonder whats going to happen?!

I wondered what happened with Jack! Now I know.  

Natalie xxx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

lol Janine Im glad Im not the only one!! I love a man in make up, my DH is very fem looking. I have an obsession with gay men, Darren Hayes from savage garden HUBBA!!

my friend had a hysterectomy in April and was told to have 6 weeks bed rest!! She wasnt able to walk let alone shake her booty!

one question re the surogacy story.. correct me if I am wrong as I have only briefly looked into it... as Tony isnt her husband, yet supposed to be babies father with the surrogacy dont they usually perform a DNA test thing to check that this is correct and as they arent maried wouldnt he have to go? As when I had DD I wasnt married and her dad had to come with me otherwise I would of had to of put father unknown on BC. And I also thought that Dom would of had to of given his consent that Tony was put as the father. I looked into the whole process as myself and DH wanted to investigate surrogacy if things tx wise with us didnt go to plan.

and as for the breastfeeding all very hand that rocks the cradle! Lucky they havent got green houses round there!!

Corrina xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

just restarting this thread due to the current storyline. Is Jacqui actually going to be bringing up max now?  Is Tony on the b/cert? If so is Russ going to go for a paternity test?


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi EBW,

I've read that Jacqui is going to bring up Max and that she tries to get Russ to be part of Maxs life, but not sure if he does or not.

xxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Can someone fill me in please i havent watched it at all the last 2 weeks


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

you've not watched it?!!!  

well, steph found out nile was a maniac and legged it away somewhere with tom. 

newt found out jack was alive and him, frankie, charlie and jack were going to run away to spain to live together whilst darren got all kinky with cindy at the pub

nile then finally snapped (about time) and he kidnapped each of the mcqueens, took them to the church where myra abandoned him as a baby and then made her play a game where she had to answer a question and for each one she got right she could save a life of one of the children. some how he had also kidnapped john-paul even though he was meant to be in dublin with his lover man   havnt worked out how he did that one yet as i think i must have missed some. anyway, myra answered 2 correctly and chose tina and michaela to live which p**sed jackie off good and proper! then jack and darren burst into the church like supermen and nile then set off a load of bombs. to cut a long story short, tina died in doms arms (him and tony went to help rescue them with darren and jack) and now jackie has baby max as she said myra was an unfit mother and wasnt going to let her ruin anymore childrens lives. oh and whilst they were waiting to die, mercy confessed to sleeping with tony and also that the baby she aborted was tonys. 

mandy has been sleeping with warren and louise is loosing the plot!  

i think thats about it! 

jo x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

thanks Jo i will try and watch the repeat later if i get chance


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

you should! it was quite good! not as scary as home and aways been though, but good enough!


----------

